# Has anyone tried BillyB makeup brushes?



## athena123 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all, I'm looking to purchase a good set of makeup brushes. My current ones are just so so. I was considering MAC brushes given all the great reviews but I'm just not willing to shell out that kind of $$ especially for the synthetic brushes. 

I'm looking for alternatives to brushes by MAC, Bobbie Brown and Trish McEvoy. Considering Asquirrel because I do prefer natural, first cut bristles. 

I wrote an email to the manufacturer of my favorite watercolor brushes [handmade, nickel-plated ferule, hardwood handle, 100% kolinsky sable] and it turns out they make cosmetic brushes as well, but I haven't heard back from them. I reason that a company that has been making artists brushes for 75 years ought to know how to create makeup brushes, but I haven't heard back from them yet.

I also think the makeup brush set by BillyB is very intriguing. They look well designed and an entire set for $250 USD is doable. Has anyone here tried them? billybBEAUTY shopping home


----------



## kokometro (Jan 25, 2008)

That looks like a pretty cool set of brushes.

My brush experience.. 
I have a few Smashbox ones that I adore. I love the Smashbox arched liner (#21)and wouldn't trade that for anything. However, the Smashbox #9 liner is too fat to even be called a liner brush. I hate it.  I'd feel like I wasted my money if I'd gotten that in a set because I really think it's lousy. 

I have one Mally Beauty Blush brush that is really cool but it's not cooler than my Mac blush brush but it's very heavy!!! 

 I have swapped for most of my brushes and been glad because I've gotten a chance to test specfic brushes and brands and compare them.  Mac is my favorite over all.




My suggestion is to not order brushes off the web, but to head to sephora and feel the ones they have before you buy. I prefer the weight and handle lenght of the Mac brushes. Nars has a stellar Kabuki and Smashbox has a very cool Kabuki (also used as a bronzer). Too faced has some very very yummy brushes that are synthetic but feel like real hair in their teddy bear brushes. Just feel it one time and see what you think. I'm blown away.

 I even have a few sephora brand brushes I got on sale that are spectacular.

Even BE has some cool brushes.The soft focus ones are really fun and go for a song on ebay.  

In that Billyb brush set: I don't see a duo fiber aka skunk  (mac 187)brush in  and that's one that's a must have IMHO.I also don't see a kabuki/bronzer!!
I also don't see the a pencil/smudge brush for the smokey eye (unless it's the nine brush). Must have!!! 

If I were going to buy a set, I'd buy a Mac LE SE set. You cannot beat the price of those sets. They are wonderful. If I had to pick a set, I'd check out the Sephora brush sets. For 250 you could piece together quite an arsenal of brushes you'd use and not get stuck with ones you may or may not love.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 29, 2008)

*By Marta* | September 30, 2007





Billy B is one of the worlds most sought after makeup artists. Billy’s clientele include Beyonce, Jennifer Lopez and Pink. Sharon Stone chose Billy to work with her for Christian Dior’s “Capture Totale” TV commercial. In Kevyn Aucoin’s book Making Faces, Billy was acknowledged by Kevyn as one of the makeup artists who had “inspired” and “taught” him. But despite Billy’s life in the fashion, music, and entertainment world Billy still feels he is still the smalltown boy from Mississippi.
*When did your fascination with makeup begin?
*I wish I could tell you a story of dreaming of being a makeup artist my entire life, but for me it was a matter of survival. I moved to New York City from a tiny town in Mississippi and had to have a job and the only experience I had was retail. So, I went to Macy’s Herald Square for a job because it was the only store I knew of from watching the Macy’s Thanksgiving Day Parade growing up in Mississippi. They offered me a position selling cosmetics on the main floor. I lied and said I had experience not knowing that the first day they would put me on the outside of the counter doing makeup on real women. That was the day my fascination began.
*How did you get your first big break as a makeup artist?
*First of all, there have been many big breaks and with luck, they never stop, but I would have to say my first big break actually happened at the makeup counter at Macy’s. A beautiful young woman stopped just to make a purchase. She was not the type to get her makeup done in a retail store. Somehow I talked her into letting me do her eyes because she was mixed race, light skinned girl with hazel eyes and I had no experience with women of color. I did her makeup and she said to me, ³You are way too talented to be working in a department store. That was the moment that I learned that there were opportunities for makeup artists outside of retail. She knew a model booker at Elite and referred me and I began doing test shoots to build a portfolio.
*What is your makeup philosophy?
*I would like to think that my philosophy on makeup is unique in that I don’t preach rules, I don’t believe there’s only one way to do anything and I don’t want makeup to be intimidating for women
[SIZE=+1]_“I think that success is measured on an individual basis, but what I can say for sure is that your motivation for success has to be purely about your craft, and the second you get it twisted and start believing your own hype is the first minute of the last day of that success.”_[/SIZE]
*Your celebrity client list is endless. What have been some of your most memorable collaborations?*
That’s a hard question to answer. My favorite collaborations are based on different things. I love to work with women that enjoy and are inspired by that part of their career. I love fashion, but I really love collaborating on music videos. I would say to date one of my greatest achievements was my collaboration with Missy Elliott for her ‘She’s a Bitch’ video, and most recently with Pink for her videos ‘Stupid Girls’ and ‘You and Your Hand’.
*What is the difference between working with a fashion model and a celebrity?
*That’s a great question. Part of a model’s job is to be transformed without an opinion. A celebrity is a real woman in the extraordinary circumstance of being famous. They own their face and their image and they have an opinion about the way they look and the image that they portray to the public. I believe it’s a huge part of my job to respect their feelings and opinions while making them feel comfortable enough to trust me.
*What is the key for achieving long-term success & popularity as a makeup artist?
*I think there are many factors that measure success. I like to tell people not to measure success by my success. I think that success is measured on an individual basis, but what I can say for sure is that your motivation for success has to be purely about your craft, and the second you get it twisted and start believing your own hype is the first minute of the last day of that success.​





*Can you tell us more about the upcoming The American Beauty Tour?
*When The Powder Group invited me to kick off the tour, I was flattered and excited for the opportunity. I never considered myself a speaker. What I do is always tell the truth to any question that’s asked based on my experience in this business. People seem to really enjoy it, which has inspired me. So, I’m excited to travel from city to city and meet my peers. I also really enjoy this process because I find that I learn so much from the other people I meet. It’s a great experience all the way around.
*Where did you get the inspiration for creating the billybbeauty paintbrushes?
*These first thirteen brushes in my collection are based on thirteen brushes that I use to create the looks for editorial, red carpet, music videos, et cetera, every day. They are my ‘must haves’. I worked hard to design brushes with several elements in mind. The first being a brush that was going to make my job easier, but also comfortable to work with and lightweight. I designed them for myself and I hope that everyone loves them as much as I do.​

*What are some of your top tips for getting fresh and flawless complexion?
*Less is more foundations and I’m a huge fan of liquid foundations with silicone, followed by a colorless, lightweight, translucent powder.
*With all of your celebrity clients, is it still possible for you to get star struck?
*I am in the great position of being requested by the women I work with, but I still am that boy from a small town in Mississippi at heart, just as insecure as I ever was. So yes, I get nervous, not because they’re a star, but because I want to make them happy.​

*What other passions do you have besides making faces beautiful?
*My other passion is definitely the project I have in my hometown, saving historic homes and buildings from being torn down and lost due to neglect and the lack of money that people have there, which is why I’m excited about my pending reality television show on Bravo called The Beauty Foundation, which will contrast my life as a makeup artist transforming faces to Mississippi, transforming a town.
*What’s next for Billy B?
*I’m thrilled about every project that I have going on, but I’m most excited about my deal with Palace Press for my first beauty book. It is a dream come true for me. I am so excited and pleased to be working with them because they are who produced Kevyn Aucoin’s amazing books. We are in the beginning stages of production now.
It was a pleasure to interview Billy to find out more about him and also for info on his amazing brushes visit www.billybbeauty.com More info on the American Beauty Tour is available at The Powder Group.​
*Topics:* Interviews | Share This


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 29, 2008)

Just had to post an interview because some people are like "BillyBob makes brushes?"


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 29, 2008)

I own them and I highly recommend them.  They are super soft and offer an amazing amount of options, which I don't always get out of my other brushes.  They don't shed either.


----------



## athena123 (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I own them and I highly recommend them.  They are super soft and offer an amazing amount of options, which I don't always get out of my other brushes.  They don't shed either._

 
lilchocolatema, thanks for sharing! How long have you had them and how often do you clean them? I expect a small amount of shedding when I first get a new brush but I'm interested in knowing how these hold up? Do the eyeshadow brushes in this set meet all your needs? 

Thanks!


----------



## athena123 (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kokometro* 

 
_That looks like a pretty cool set of brushes.

My brush experience.. 
I have a few Smashbox ones that I adore. I love the Smashbox arched liner (#21)and wouldn't trade that for anything. However, the Smashbox #9 liner is too fat to even be called a liner brush. I hate it.  I'd feel like I wasted my money if I'd gotten that in a set because I really think it's lousy. 

I have one Mally Beauty Blush brush that is really cool but it's not cooler than my Mac blush brush but it's very heavy!!! 

 I have swapped for most of my brushes and been glad because I've gotten a chance to test specfic brushes and brands and compare them.  Mac is my favorite over all.


My suggestion is to not order brushes off the web, but to head to sephora and feel the ones they have before you buy. I prefer the weight and handle lenght of the Mac brushes. Nars has a stellar Kabuki and Smashbox has a very cool Kabuki (also used as a bronzer). Too faced has some very very yummy brushes that are synthetic but feel like real hair in their teddy bear brushes. Just feel it one time and see what you think. I'm blown away.

 I even have a few sephora brand brushes I got on sale that are spectacular.

Even BE has some cool brushes.The soft focus ones are really fun and go for a song on ebay.  

In that Billyb brush set: I don't see a duo fiber aka skunk  (mac 187)brush in  and that's one that's a must have IMHO.I also don't see a kabuki/bronzer!!
I also don't see the a pencil/smudge brush for the smokey eye (unless it's the nine brush). Must have!!! 

If I were going to buy a set, I'd buy a Mac LE SE set. You cannot beat the price of those sets. They are wonderful. If I had to pick a set, I'd check out the Sephora brush sets. For 250 you could piece together quite an arsenal of brushes you'd use and not get stuck with ones you may or may not love._

 
Koko, you do make a lot of good points. I sometimes find that when I buy an entire set on anything, there will always be tools I never use and those that I'm constantly reaching for; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I find myself wishing I wouldn't have gotten the entire set and wind up selling the unused pieces. Perhaps I'm a little OCD - I like my sets to have matching pieces to begin with and supplement with others. This may be a good one to start off with, LOL! 

I agree it's best to go into a store and feel the brushes, but the best deals are on line, so I have to depend upon the reputation of the company and good return policies in case something doesn't work out. 

Fortunately, I already have the essentials you mentioned: kabuki [3 of them!] skunk brush [not MAC] and a kolinsky sable eyeliner [this is one of my tiny liner type of watercolor brushes that is just too small for me to ever paint with but perfect for eyeliner [except the handle is too long]


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 29, 2008)

I got them when he came to DC this October for the American Beauty Tour.  They barely ever shed.  I've seen him do makeup twice, and he gives several different uses for each brush.  If I can find the write up, I'll post it.  If you have the complete set, you won't need many other brushes, IMO.  I clean them with MAC brush cleanser, or I'll wash them with shampoo once a week.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_lilchocolatema, thanks for sharing! How long have you had them and how often do you clean them? I expect a small amount of shedding when I first get a new brush but I'm interested in knowing how these hold up? Do the eyeshadow brushes in this set meet all your needs? 

Thanks!_


----------



## redwhiteblue (May 25, 2008)

thanx for this I was thinkin of buying these and now I just might.. its a small makeup world too I am subscribed to scandalous beauty on youtube


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2008)

Scandelous beauty (lilchocolatema) made a video tribute to Billy B and she talks about the brushes in the video check it out

YouTube - A Tribute to my Favorite Make-Up Artist, Billy B!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 25, 2008)

^ I just watched that! It convinced me to try them out!


----------



## sofabean (May 26, 2008)

billyb brushes cost just as much if not more than mac brushes


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 3, 2009)

I got 5 billy B brushes 6, 8, 11, 12, 13. They have excellent customer service at his company. the handles are very light (surprisingly so) so it'll be good if you travel a lot with your kit and are worried about weight restrictions. No shedding so far. they're also smallish, compared to other brands (they're like travel-size). I was a bit disappointed (I thought they'd be bigger), but I decided to try them. 
I will say this: they are EXCELLENT for blending and are multipurpose, especially the no.6


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2009)

I heard from someone who has tried them that she did not like them that much. Personally I don't own any but that is just what I heard. I would try out Adesign brush but I think they are synthetic, or try out those Sigma brushes that people seem to be raving about lately there are lots of MAC dupes.


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 4, 2009)

Adesign are amazing. I have about 12 of them and am more than satisfied with them. I haven't yet seen an adesign brush that isn't great or doesn't get rave reviews. Adesign does seem to be synthetic but the fibres are quite soft. 
I've used the Billy B brushes a bit more and they're growing on me, now am thinking of ordering more, they're quite good.


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's a link where I posted pictures of Billy B brushes, as well as Adesign and Crown brushes. Its in the Traincase forum
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f185/brushes-137581/


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 29, 2009)

Which MAC brush is comparable to Billy B's #4?


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gingin501* 

 
_Which MAC brush is comparable to Billy B's #4?_

 
Maybe the 109?  I'm not sure as I'm just going off of the picture.  Perhaps someone who has seen them in person can be of more help.


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gingin501* 

 
_Which MAC brush is comparable to Billy B's #4?_

 
definately the MAC 109, I can post a pic of this and Billy b #4 if you want.  BB's #4 has a much smaller head than 109 but they are meant for the same purpose.


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_definately the MAC 109, I can post a pic of this and Billy b #4 if you want. BB's #4 has a much smaller head than 109 but they are meant for the same purpose._

 
I would sure appreciate it!  Thanks!


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 30, 2009)

[/IMG]
the MAC 109 has a much rounder head, domed shape while the billy b #4 has a head shape similar to a blush brush, the #4 is like a mini mac 126 but flat on top.





[/IMG]
hth.


----------

